# New to cattle



## Rhine (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello, I'm looking to start my own farm soon. What breed of cow or cows should I get and how many should I get?


----------



## Krooked_S (Nov 4, 2013)

Depends on your location and amount of land you have.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

What are you wanting to raise for? Beef? Milk? 
Where are you located? 
How much acreage are you talking about?


----------



## Rhine (Mar 4, 2014)

I have 40 acres and looking to raise both beef and raise for milk


----------



## Rhine (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm in NorthEast Oklahoma


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

My sister wanted a milk cow whose steers would make an alright beef. She got dexters. They're smaller milk beef mix breed



www.calving2014.wordpress.com


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

We have 3 different groups of cows.

My dairy cows--just a couple that we use for family milking and nurse cows.

My dh's commercial beef cows--sell for slaughter and raise for freezer beef.

My dh's registered beef cows--sell for pedigree.

Keep in mind that unless you raise a beef/dairy cross, the needs of a pure dairy animal are different than a beef type cow. This is something I am learning myself.


----------



## enjvdh (May 23, 2014)

I would recommend a few Murray grey cows for you if you want smaller, hardy cattle with good temperaments. Baldies are good, too.


----------



## milchman99 (Dec 22, 2013)

You might look into Fleckvieh. Mainly beef in North America, but dairy in Europe. Good dairy genetics for the out of Big Bear Genetics http://www.bigbeargenetics.com and out of Germany http://www.fleckvieh.de/Englisch/index_e.htm. Docile cattle with great components percentages in their milk. Won't produce as much as a Holstein, but much better beefing quality and healthier easier calving cattle to handle. Can always breed up starting with Holstein, which is becoming a very popular cross.


----------



## ktfarms (May 29, 2014)

*Mini Cattle farmer in Kansas*

I would recommend at least for the beef animals, miniature black baldies. Very cost effective and hardy grass finish beef. For the milk side, if it is just for your family use, maybe get a gentle jersey. We are located 30 miles west of Kansas City.  We raise miniature beef cattle. Lowline Angus, Miniature Herefords and Mini Black Baldies. Give me a call sometime and we can arrange a visit and I can answer any questions you might have. I am always happy to talk cattle! 816-898-1268 Trish


----------



## steerboy (Jul 3, 2014)

If you want good hardy beef cattle in Amy climate u want scottish highlanders.Black angus are also good for beef.


----------



## Dion (May 7, 2014)

How did your project go Rhine?


----------



## Gerard-Dawn (Sep 5, 2014)

I agree with Steerboy Black Angus and Scottish Highlanders are some good cattle for beef production. 

You also have to invest a lot on hay was well, hay helps a lot in the production of meat. Alfalfa works well for meat production.


----------



## brahman (Sep 11, 2014)

Well for beef these are the most efficient corrintes the cows can live off of 1/2 a acre there small and easy to handle. And why would you want to milk if so buy a jersey half Hereford she'll be a milker


----------

